# Anyone know the old 110/112?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, the mowing seasons over, and I have to do some much needed work on my Mom's 1970 112. Tune up, fix the carb,rebuild the deck, and replace all belts. Any other things I should look into on this tractor? Anything that wears out, that I may mis? Until the last few years, it has seen varry little mantance sence we got it.[late 70's] Any tips for me? I have the owners manual[somewere, have to find that] but no shop manual. Think I will need one? Thanks for any help.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,
As these old deeres like the 110 and 112, and the 200 series L&G tractor have variators, it might be a good idea to lubricate that system. You might go to www.weekendfreedommachines.org and do a search in their archives on variators. I did a mini one and ran across this post from a thread on the 210 variator:

_WD-40 is not a good lubricant. I've had good luck with 90W gear oil. I have it in an oil can with a long flexible spout, and I put 4-5 drops on my Variators twice a year. I've had no problems with my six 110/112's since I started doing this._

Also check the gear oil in the transmission and, of course, your basic engine checks, i.e. breather, cooling fins, etc.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,
Also ordering the service manual is a good idea. You can obtain one from JD Publications by calling 1-800-522-7448 or going online at: http://www.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90785.productcatalog.view.servlets.PublicationsSearchServlet

Have the tractor serial number on hand, as you will need that to get the proper manual. Also, I see SMs on ebay for the 112's all the time, so that could be a way to go also.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Treed has given you 100% good advise. I just wanted to warn you that Deere has recently raised their prices on manuals, so be prepared for some sticker shock. I just bought all 3 (owner's, parts, and shop) manuals for a 316 and with shipping, it cost about $180.00. That is not a typo, $180.00 is what they cost. I needed them and am happy to be able to still get manuals for a 19 year old machine, but the price shocked the heck out of me.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

You're absolutely right, Joe. Last fall I purchased a SM for my 110 and paid about $37-$38 plus shipping which made the total price about $44. I just checked and the same SM is now $80! A SM for my 112L is, get this, $130!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Has anyone tryed to find the service manuel on CD? I think that it might make it easier and cheaper but I just tossing out a idea. :rose:


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,
I looked up the SM for the 112 on the JD Publications website, and found that the SM for Paul's 112, i.e. 1968-1971, is $75 for the hard copy manual and $40 for the CD. So, yes, that is an option also. Myself, I'd kinda refer the hard copy, but, the CD version is cheaper.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. I have to haul the old gril to my house this weekend, so I can get to work on it. Lots to do, and I have to have it done by spring.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Help for your 112*

It's been mentioned before, but the web site www.weekendfreedommachines.org would be a very valuable resource for info on fixing your tractor. It is a "club" web site of Deere owners and fans (ownership is not required) of pre-1992 Deere lawn and garden tractors. There are over 600 registered users owning almost 2,000 tractors and they have at one time or another have repaired, rebuilt and restored every part of these old tractors. I am there every day and they are are very helpful and knowledgable bunch of folks. At the top of their web site are sponcers that specialize in old Deere parts and they have a classified add section where members have stuff for sale and a wanted section where members can post for stuff they need. I hope you check it out and good luck fixing up your fine old machine!:hooray:


----------

